# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  Aquarium safe spray paint

## illumnae

anyone know what spray paint brands are aquarium safe? i'm thinking of spraypainting my diy co2 reactor so that it looks neater, but the paint will be in constant contact with the water

----------

